# Clarity



## GDec

Hi all, I'm looking to know how the word Clarity would be spelt in Hebrew if it was worded *vertically*. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Egmont

Do you mean the Hebrew word that means "clarity" in English, or the Hebrew letters that would be pronounced approximately like the English word "clarity?"


----------



## GDec

The Hebrew word please!


----------



## Drink

Do you mean clarity in terms of understanding, or clarity in terms of eyesight?


----------



## GDec

Clarity in terms of understanding to be exact. Thanks for enlightening me that there could be different translations.


----------



## zmblnc

בהירות pronounced 'behiroot' from the word בריר ('barir') meaning clear. If you want it with the nikkud (diacritics) it is spelled בְּהִירוּת. The verbs are לברר ('levarer') and להבריר ('lehavrir').


----------



## Drink

zmblnc said:


> בהירות pronounced 'behiroot' from the word בריר ('barir') meaning clear. If you want it with the nikkud (diacritics) it is spelled בְּהִירוּת. The verbs are לברר ('levarer') and להבריר ('lehavrir').



I think you mixed up בהיר with ברור, but anyway, I think בהירות is right.


----------



## zmblnc

Drink said:


> I think you mixed up בהיר with ברור, but anyway, I think בהירות is right.



Doh! That was a typo but a kinda coincidental one as same root of course and semantically related but means 'bright'


----------



## Drink

zmblnc said:


> Doh! That was a typo but a kinda coincidental one as same root of course and semantically related but means 'bright'



Not the same root, actually. בהיר is ב-ה-ר (meanings related to brightness), and ברור is ב-ר-ר (meanings related to explaining).


----------



## aavichai

Listen... nobody uses those words: בהירות & ברירות.
Those words are  basically new and made up just to create a noun form to the common adverb and adjective words: בהיר & ברור.
No one uses it. Not in the newspaper, not in the street and not on tv or radio.
The only place I think it has a use is in articles when they have to describe an idea or concept.

In hebrew, when you wanna say for example:
"I want clarity" You say it "I want it to be clear"

Because there is more than one use or translation to this word
I think you should write the full sentence in the full contex so we can help you how to translate it to hebrew.


----------



## origumi

aavichai said:


> Listen... nobody uses those words: בהירות & ברירות.


I agree about ברירות, I don't even know if such word appears in the dictionaries.
On the other hand, בהירות does appear regularly in the requested meaning, for example the expression בהירות מחשבה.

Lacking clarity of context, I suspect it's difficult to provide a good translation. And I'm not sure what should go vertically - like in Chinese, letters top to bottom? If it's for a tattoo... well, just say no.


----------



## Haskol

Worth also mentioning נהיר and נהירות. It's a little fancy and mostly used only in writing, often appearing in the phrase אינו נהיר דיו - lacking in clarity.


----------

